# Attachment Style Theory for NFs



## Zeitgeist (Feb 7, 2012)

For those of you who are familiar with Attachment Style Theory, what is your Attachment style? For those you who don't know, here's the Quiz

Article on Attachment Style Theory


----------



## TheWildOne (Feb 22, 2011)

First time I hear of this theory. Thanks for sharing!

Here are my results:



> According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *3.64, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is 1.89, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).
> **...
> *As you can see in this graph, the two dimensions of anxiety and avoidance can be combined to create interesting combinations of attachment styles. For example people who are low in both attachment-related anxiety and avoidance are generally considered _secure because they don't typically worry about whether their partner's are going to reject them and they are comfortable being emotionally close to others.Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *secure* quadrant. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that secure people tend to have relatively enduring and satisfying relationships. They are comfortable expressing their emotions, and tend not to suffer from depression and other psychological disorders.
> _


Okay. Thanks.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Feb 7, 2012)

Statistically, most people are Secure.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Well I got a bit too excited and voted "ENFP - Anxious" without even taking the test...

But turns out I'm in the "Anxious-Avoidant" side, which I would generally disagree with although I haven't exactly had the most... stable relationships

Edit: Though reading that table I think "Anxious" is a better description for me


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

> According to your questionnaire responses, *your attachment-related anxiety score is 6.20*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). *Your attachment-related avoidance score is 3.60*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).


Sounds about right.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *2.89*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *1.55*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance). 

Hurrah! I feel like this is a good score to have.


----------



## whispers_the_wind (Aug 30, 2012)

Attachment-related anxiety score is *2.55*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety),
avoidance score is *4.11*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance). 

Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *dismissing* quadrant. 

I identify with some of what the dismissive style is supposed to be about. However, it's not that I don't want or need close relationships, it's that they take time, patience and understanding on both sides to form. The few people I do consider close are very much appreciated and I put effort into making them feel that as well. I agree with the wanting independence part and finding it hard to lean on others for support, but I am comfortable being supportive myself. I think how much of this behaviour is exhibited really just depends on how much I trust the person and the type/state of the relationship itself.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Feb 7, 2012)

I scored as an Anxious-Avoidant


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd highly guess ranging from anxious-avoidant for NF introverts/ambiverts, which correlates to Big 5's neuroticism.

My guess is secure attachments tend to go hand-in-hand with low levels of neuroticism, which likely relates to extroverted tendencies.

Avoidant attachments are probably more related to thinking type preferences, where neuroticism may be related not only to introversion, but also other factors such as schizotypical traits when combined with lower levels of agreeableness.

I can see how secure attachments range from all different personality types, but highly likely for those who are lower on neuroticism, and possibly less open to ambiguity to some degree.


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

I didn't take the quiz because it seemed like too much work (lol), but the ambivalent/resistant description sounds just like me.


----------

